# ما هي مهنة الهندسة المعمارية ؟



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*مهنة الهندسة المعمارية:

الهندسة المعمارية مهنة فنية حرة كريمة بعيدة عن الكسب المادي مجالها التعمير والبناء للإنسان أينما كان وحسبما يحتاج من خدمات وما يزاوله من نشاط وإنتاج.

وتشمل فروعها هندسة العمارة للأبنية بجميع أنواعها – الإسكان – المنشآت العامة(التعليمية-العلاجية-الإدارية-الدينية-المكتبات العامة-الأسواق……) دور السينما- المسارح –قاعات الاجتماعات و الاحتفالات- المتنزهات والحدائق العامة- الملاعب الرياضية- النوادي- المباني التجارية والصناعية- تخطيط المدن والقرى - الهندسة الحفرية- التصميم والتنسيق الداخلي… الخ.

ويشمل مجالها النواحي التالية وما يماثلها:

1. وضع التصميمات المعمارية و ما يلزمها من الرسومات التنفيذية- وعمل المقايسات التقديرية أو التثمينية - وطرح الأعمال فى المناقصات- وإجراء التعاقد عليها والإشراف على تنفيذها. وعمل المستخلصات عن الأعمال واستلام المباني عند تمام تنفيذها.

2. تخطيط المدن والقرى، وتقسيم الأراضي وتخطيطها لمشروعات المباني وجميع ما يتعلق بالتخطيط العمراني.

3. التحكم فى البنية- تخطيط وتجميل المساحات والطرق- التصميم و التجميل الداخلي- الصوت والضوء داخل المباني العامة.

4. تصنيع مواد البناء والمباني سابقة التجهيزات أي المباني المصنعة.

5. القيام بالمعاينات الخاصة بالمباني والإنشاءات لعمل التقارير الفنية اللازمة.

6. القيام بالأعمال الفنية الاستشارية.

7. الاشتراك فى الفصل فى المنازعات الفنية أو فى لجان التحكيم فى المسابقات الفنية أو فى أية لجان فنية أو فى أعمال خاصة بالخبرة إذا طلب ذلك الأفراد أو الهيئات أو الجهات القضائية.

8. القيام بأعمال التصميم و التنفيذ الخاصة بالتعديلات والترميمات و أعمال الصيانة للمباني والإنشاءات.


* * *​
المهندس المعماري:

المهندس المعماري هو الشخص المتميز بقدرته على التخطيط والتصميم المعماري والتطبيق الابتكارى والتنفيذ. وله إلمام تام بفن وعلوم البناء حسب ظروف البيئة ومقتضياتها ويسهم فى التعمير والتشييد فى نظام التخطيط العام.ويتمتع بالحماية القانونية التي تتطلبها مهنته. ويشترط أن يكون حائزا على بكالوريوس فى الهندسة المعمارية أو ما يعادلها من المؤهلات الهندسية الأخرى المعترف بها بقانون نقابة المهندسين، وأن يكون عضوا بنقابة المهندسين. 


‌ج. مهندس معماري استشاري:

هو الحاصل على بكالوريوس فى الهندسة المعمارية أو ما يعادلها نتيجة لدراسة هندسية جامعية أو كلية أو معهد هندسي معترف به وزاول مهنة الهندسة كمهندس معماري لمدة لاتقل عن خمسة عشر عاما على الأقل بأحد المكاتب الهندسية الخاصة أو العامة أو الهيئات الحكومية أو شركات قطاع الأعمال أو القطاع الخاص فى المشاريع الهندسة الكبرى، أو بأحد الكليات الهندسية وحاصل على درجة أستاذ مساعد وأن يكون اسمه مسجلا فى سجلات المهندسين الاستشاريين بنقابة المهندسين.



المكتب الهندسي الاستشاري:

هو المكتب الذي يؤسسه مهندس إستشارى أو أكثر من المسجلين فى سجل المهندسين الاستشاريين بنقابة المهندسين بغرض مزاولة مهنة الهندسة الاستشارية، وأن يكون المكتب مسجلا بسجلات المكاتب الاستشارية بنقابة المهندسين. *


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*تقاليد مزاولة المهنة لشعبة الهندسة المعمارية:*​
* 1. يخضع جميع المهندسين المعماريين لهذه اللائحة فضلا عن قانون النقابة ولوائحها. وكل مخالفة تمس كرامة المهنة أو تقاليدها أو واجباتها الأساسية تعرض مرتكبها للمؤاخذة التأديبية.

2. يقدم المهندس المعماري كل علمه وخبرته وإخلاصه فيما يسند إليه من دراسة المشروعات أو إدارة الأعمال وتجهيز المقايسات أو القيام بالاستشارات التي يطلب منه الإلمام بها.

3. يجب على المهندس المعماري العمل على رفع شأن المهنة وخدمة صاحب العمل والصالح العام وخير وسلامة المجموعة.

4. يتقاضى المهندس المعماري كأجر له من صاحب العمل الأتعاب المحددة فى لائحة الأتعاب النقابية والتي يتعين عليه التمسك بها كحد أدنى، ويحرم عليه قبول أي أجر أخر من أي جهة أخرى خلاف صاحب العمل عن نفس هذه الأعمال، ولا يقبل منها أي عمولة أو امتيازات شخصية من أي نوع.

5. للمهندس المعماري أن يعمل كخبير أو مستشار سواء أكان ذلك كل الوقت أو بعضه بالشروط الآتية:

أ‌ - أن يتقاضى أجره فى حالة (بعض الوقت) على أساس المرتب أو الأتعاب لا على أساس العمولة.

ب‌ - أن لا تكون له سلطة التعامل باسم صاحب العمل، وهذا لا يمنع من توقيعه على مستندات الأعمال التي قام بها بصفته مهندسا معماريا وللمهندس المعماري فى حالة عمله كخبيرا أو مستشارا أن يسمح لصاحب العمل بنشر اسمه فى الإعلانات بطريقة تتفق مع كرامة المهنة وبعيدة عن المبالغة حفاظا على آداب المهنة وكرامتها.

6. لا يجوز للمهندس المعمارى أن يعرض خدماته أو يقوم بالدعاية لنفسه بطريق الإعلان أو النشر أو ما يشابهها، إلا أنه يجوز له فى حالة تغيير عنوانه أو طلبه الالتحاق بعمل أو موظفين أن يعلن عن ذلك فى الصحف.

7. للمهندس المعمارى الحق فى وضع لافته باسمه فى مكان ظاهر بالعمل طول مدة التنفيذ كما أن له الحق أن يضع لوحة لا تزيد مساحتها عن ربع متر مربع تحمل اسمه فى مكان ظاهر بإحدى واجهات المبنى بعد انتهائه بحيث لا تضر باستعمال المبنى، كما أن له أن يطلب إزالة اسمه إذا أدخل صاحب العمل على المبنى تغييرات من شأنها أن تغير من صفته أو تسيء إلى التصميم دون تصريح من المهندس المعمارى. 

8. على المهندس المعمارى أن يتجنب القيام بعمل يتنافى وطبيعة عمله وكرامة مهنته، كالقيام بأعمال المزايدات والسمسرة وما إلى ذلك من الأعمال التي تسيء إلى كرامة المهندس وتقاليد مزاولة المهنة.

9. يمتنع على المهندس المعمارى أن يحل محل زميل له فى عمله بوسائل غير لائقة بكرامة المهنة وتقاليدها وألا ينسب لنفسه أعمالا أو مؤلفات للغير.

10. على المهندس المعمارى قبل البدء فى دراسة أي عمل يوكل إليه - أن يحصل من صاحب العمل على تعهد كتابي بأنه لم يسبق له أن عرض نفس العمل على مهندس أخر وجب على المهندس الثاني إخطار زميله وشعبه الهندسة المعمارية بخطاب موصى عليه - وعليه ألا يبدأ فى مباشرة عمله إلا بعد مضى سبعة أيام من هذا الإخطار للتأكيد من تصفية زميله لأتعابه مع العميل، على أنه يجوز فى حالة الاستعجال البدء مباشرة فى العمل بعد استئذان رئيس مجلس الشعبة المعمارية. 

11. لا يجوز للمهندس المعمارى أن يقوم بأي إجراء من شأنه الأضرار بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر بزملائه- كما يجب أن يكون نقده لأعمالهم نقدا بناء دافعه الرغبة الطيبة و أن يتقبل بنفس المفهوم النقد الذى يوجه لأعماله.

12. لا يجوز للمهندس المعمارى أن يضمن شروط العطاء أو كشوف الكميات أو مستندات العقود أى شرط يفيد إلزام المقاول دفع أى مبلغ له مهما كانت الاعتبارات.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*توحيد تشريعات المهندس وتقاليد ممارسة المهنة:*


*المهندس المعمارى هو الشخص المتميز بقدرته على التطبيق الابتكارى لمبادئ العلوم وعلى التصميم وتطوير المنشات والماكينات والأجهزة وعمليات التصنيع أو الأعمال التي تتطلبها هذه المعدات منفردة أو مجتمعة أو إنشاء وتشغيل هذه المعدات مع تقرير تام ومعرفة بظروف تصميمها أو التنبؤ بسلوكها تحت ظروف تشغيل معينة وأعمال وأحمال مقصورة وكذلك اقتصاديا مع تأمينها وأمنها للأرواح والأملاك.

المؤهلات:

1. أن يكون حائزا على بكالوريوس فى الهندسة المعمارية أو ما يعادله من المؤهلات الهندسية الأجنبية أو على مؤهلات هندسية أخرى معترف بها بقانون نقابة المهندسين.

2. أن يكون مقيدا بنقابة المهندسين.

3. الواجبات:يلتزم المهندس المعماري بتجهيز جميع الرسومات و المستندات اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع، وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر يلتزم بما يلي من أعمال: 

أولا:

1. معاينة موقع المشروع معاينة تامة نافية للجهالة.

2. تقرير نوع الأساسات المناسبة للمبنى طبقا لأبحاث التربة والجسات التي يقوم بها، ويعتبر وحده مسئولا عن سلامة هذه الأساسات.

3. تحضير الرسومات المعمارية والإنشائية والتنفيذية ورسومات أعمال التوصيلات الصحية والتغذية الداخلية بالمياه وأعمال الكهرباء والمصاعد وتكييف الهواء والمطابخ والمغاسل والقوى والغلايات وغير ذلك مما يلزم لتنفيذ المشروع على الوجه الأكمل.

4. إعداد تحضير الشروط والمواصفات الفنية وجداول كميات الأعمال وكافة المستندات اللازمة لتنفيذ الأعمال وطرحها.

5. الرسومات التنفيذية بمقاسات مناسبة لا تقل عن 1 : 100 والرسومات التفصيلية اللازمة لتنفيذ الأعمال التي تقدم أولا بأول وفى الوقت المناسب طبقا لما تتطلبه مقتضيات التنفيذ.

6. الاشتراك في وضع البرنامج الزمني لتنفيذى المشروع مع الالتزام بتقديم ما يلزم من رسومات ومستندات في المواعيد المحددة بالبرنامج.

7. الاشتراك في دراسة و فحص العروض المقدمة من الشركات والمصانع للقيام بتنفيذ الأعمال والتقدم بالتوصية عن مدى مطابقة هذه العروض على الشروط والمواصفات للأعمال المطلوبة. 

8. اختيار وفحص المواد المستخدمة ومواصفاتها مع اعتماد العينات اللازمة للبناء.

9. الاشتراك فى الاستلام الابتدائي والنهائي للعملية.

10. اختيار المهندسين الأخصائيين الذين سيتعاونون معه فى تجهيز مستندات المشروع - الإنشائية والصحية وأعمال الكهرباء والمصاعد وأعمال تكييف الهواء…. الخ مع إخطار رب العمل بأسمائهم الذي له حق الاعتراض على أي منهم.

ثانيا: يعتبر المهندس المعماري مسئول مسئولية كاملة عن سلامة جميع ما قام به من تصميمات معمارية وإنشائية وغيرها من باقي الأعمال طبقا للقوانين المنظمة لذلك…. كما يكون مسئول عن إتباع ما تقضى به اللوائح والقوانين المعمول بها فى البلاد فيما يخص هذه الأعمال طبقا للكود المصري.

ثالثا: المرور الدوري لمتابعة سير العمل ولرقابة تنفيذ الأعمال طبقا للرسومات والشروط والمواصفات والكود المصري للمباني.

رابعا:تعتبر جميع الرسومات والمستندات المجهزة بمعرفته مملوكة له ملكية فنية ولا يجوز تكرار إقامتها فى جهة أخرى بموافقته الكتابية.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*للعلم و الامانة كل هذا منقول عن نقابة المهندسين المصريين وما اردت به الا التوضيح والمعرفة للجميع *


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*تقدير الأتعاب:*

* 1. يتقاضى المهندس-كأجر له- عن جميع الأعمال سالفة الذكر التي نفذ منها أو طلب تنفيذها بواقع نسبة مئوية من قيمة العمل، بحيث لا تقل عما يأتى وبشرط أن تعهده جميعها إلى مقاول واحد- ويجب أن ينص صراحة أن المهندس يستحق أجرا مستقلا عن وضع التصميم وعمل المقايسة وأخر عن الإشراف على التنفيذ طبقا للائحة نقابة المهندسين،ويمكن تقسيم الأعمال إلى أربع فئات لأهميتها وتحدد لكل فئة أتعابا عبارة عن نسبة معينة من تكاليف البناء بحيث تنقص هذه النسبة كلما زادت تلك التكاليف وتتراوح نسبة الأتعاب:

بين 4% و 9 % بالنسبة للفئة الأولى من الأعمال.

وبين 5 % و 10 % بالنسبة للفئة الثانية.

وبين 9 % و12 % بالنسبة للفئة الثالثة.

وبين 11 % و 16 % بالنسبة للفئة الرابعة.

وتشمل هذه النسب أجر المهندس عن وضع المشروع الابتدائي والرسومات التنفيذية والنهائية وعمل المقايسات والعقود والعطاءات والإشراف على التنفيذ.

والعبرة فى تحديد الفئات بالتفصيل بما جاء فى لائحة أتعاب نقابة المهندسين الشعبة المعمارية.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*التشريعات ومسئولية المهندس القانونية:*

* 1. العقد المبرم بين المهندس المعماري والمالك أو رب العمل:*

*إذا أراد شخص تشييد بناء أو ترميم مبنى قائم أو إضافة أدوار علوية أو إدخال تعديلات عليه فإنه يلجأ في ذلك إ لى مهندس معمارى- والمهندس المعماري هو الشخص الذي يضع الرسومات والمقايسات اللازمة لاقامة البناء ويشرف على تنفيذها.*

*2. طبيعة العقد المبرم بين المهندس المعماري والمالك أو رب العمل:*
*مهمة المهندس المعماري هي وضع الرسومات والمقايسات اللازمة للبناء ثم الإشراف على تنفيذ هذه الرسومات- والمهندس المعماري في قيامه بهذه المهمة بعمل لحساب رب العمل فهو لا يمثله ولا ينوب عنه بل يعمل باسمه الخاص- ولما كان فى عمله مستقلا لا يخضع لإشراف أو رقابة من جانب رب العمل فإن العقد الذي يربطه المالك أن يكون إلا عقد مقاولة.*
_* 3. المقاولة:*_
*عقد يقصد به أن يقوم شخص بعمل معين لحساب شخص آخر فى مقابل اجر دون أن يخضع لإشرافه أو رقابته.*


_* 4. خصائص المقاولة:*_
* 1. عقد رضائي- ينعقد بمجرد تراضى طرفيها عليها.

2. عقد معارضة كلا من طرفيها يأخذ مقابلا لما يعطى.

3. عقد ملزم للجانبين- الطرف الأول أن يقوم مستقلا وباسمه الخاص بإنجاز عمل معين لحساب الطرف الثاني فى مقابل أجر.

4. عقد وارد على العمل- الأداء الرئيسي فى العقد هو القيام بعمل معين فى مقابل أجر.

غير أن اعتبار المعماري مقاولا بالمعنى العام لا يعنى أنه لا يمكن تخويله الوكالة عن عملية صراحة أو ضمنا، فأحيانا يخول المعماري بمقتضى العقد الذي يربطه بعملية أو العقد الذي يربط هذا العميل بمقاول البناء والسلطة فى معاينة وقبول البناء بعد الانتهاء من العمل والسلطة فى فحص حسابات مقاولي البناء وتسويتها معهم- ولاشك أن هذه الأعمال: إدخال تعديلات على العقد الأصلي من رب العمل ومقاول البناء بقبول تسوية الحساب،

تعتبر كلها أعمالا قانونية- والمعماري إذ يقوم بها إنما يفعل ذلك بالنيابة عن رب العمل ولذلك يحق له أن يعتبر وكيلا عن صاحب العمل بالنسبة لهذه الأعمال وهذه الوكالة قد تكون ضمنية تستخلص من ظروف الحال.

وتطبيقا لذلك قضى بأن المهندس المعماري المكلف بوضع التصميمات لا صفة له فى التعاقد مع المقاولين باسم رب العمل إلا إذا كان قد خول ذلك من جانب هذا الأخير وأن تسوية المعماري للحساب الختامي للعملية مع مقاولي البناء لا يلزم رب العمل إلا إذا ثبت أنه خوله سلطة الوكالة عنه فى ذلك وفى غيره من الأعمال القانونية التي تثور بمناسبة البناء، ولكن تخويل المهندس المعماري سلطة النيابة عن رب العمل بالنسبة للأعمال القانونية ليس من شأنه أن يغير من طبيعة العقد الذي يربطه بين الطرفين فيما يتعلق بمهمة المعماري الأساسية وهى وضع الرسومات والمقايسات والإشراف على تنفيذها فهذا العقد يظل مقاولة ولا ينقلب إلى وكالة.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*ضرورة تعيين نوع العمل:*

يجب أن يتم تعيين العمل فى العقد نفسه مع ملاحظة ما جرى عليه العمل فى مقالات المباني من وجود عدة وثائق يكمل بعضها البعض. وهذه الوثائق والمستندات هي:
* 1.العقد وهو يتضمن الاتفاق الحاصل بين رب العمل والمقاول ويعين طبيعة العمل المطلوب ويحدد عمل المقاول أو يحيل فى ذلك على الوثائق الأخرى، كما يحتوى على تعليمات عامة بالنسبة لطريقة وشروط التنفيذ:

المدة - الجزاءات- الأقساط المؤقتة- التفتيش- التسوية النهائية-الاختصاص فى حالة النزاع أو قبول الالتجاء إلي التحكيم أو القضاء.

2. دفتر الشروط: ويبين الأعمال المطلوبة وشروط تنفيذها بالتفصيل.

3. المقايسات وتتضمن قوائم كميات الأعمال للبناء المراد إقامته والمواصفات الفنية للأعمال. وهذه هي المقايسة الوصفية.

كما تتضمن فى العادة بيان فئات بنود الأعمال كل بند على حدة وهذه هي المقايسة التقديرية ويلحق بها أحيانا قائمة بالأثمان بالتفصيل.

4. التصميمات ويقصد بها الرسومات التي يضعها المعماري سواء فى ذلك الرسومات والرسومات الإنشائية ويدخل فى ذلك رسومات المشروع الابتدائي والرسومات التنفيذية والتفصيلية.

يتم موافقة رب العمل على هذه التصميمات بتوقيعه عليها.

وجميع هذه الوثائق السابقة تكمل الواحدة منها الأخرى وتشكل فى مجموعها ما تراضى عليه الطرفان بشأن البناء المطلوب وتظهر أهمية ذلك حين يدعو الأمر إلي تفسير للعقد بالرجوع إلي وثائق العملية كلها والتقريب بينها واستخلاص إرادة الطرفين المشتركة منها جميعا.. وقد يحدث أحيانا أن يوجد خلاف بين هذه الوثائق وفى هذه الحالة يجب محاولة التنسيق والتوفيق بين ما يبدو متعارضا منها فإن تعذر ذلك لابد ما ورد فى بعض هذه الوثائق وطرح ما ورد فى الأخرى.

فإذا وجد خلاف بين دفتر الشروط والمقايسة التقديرية وجب تغليب أحكام دفتر الشروط وإذا وجد خلاف يتعلق بالثمن بين المقايسة وقائمة الأثمان وجب تغليب حكم القائمة.

وإذا وجد خلاف بين الشروط المطبوعة والشروط المكتوبة بخط اليد وجب تفضيل الأخيرة.

وإذا وجد خلاف بين الشروط المكتوبة وبين الرسومات وجب تغليب الشروط المكتوبة.

وإذا وجد خلاف بين الرسومات بعضها والبعض وجب تفضيل الرسومات ذات المقياس الكبير على الرسومات الأصغر مقاسا*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*كيفية تحديد المتعاقدين للأجر:​*
إن أجر( أتعاب) المهندس المعماري قد يتحدد مقدما بمبلغ مقطوع وقد يتحدد بنسبة معينة من قيمة الختامي النهائي لتكاليف الأعمال وتدفع قيمة هذه الأتعاب المستحقة والمتفق عليها بالعقد على دفعات كالآتي:

* ‌أ. 20 % مبلغ عند توقيع العقد مقابل ما قام به المهندس من تجهيزات مستندات المشروع الابتدائي فى حدود التكاليف الإجمالية التقديرية المقررة للبناء.

‌ب.20 % مبلغ عند تقديم المهندس إلى رب العمل جميع الرسومات والتصميمات المعمارية والإنشائية الخاصة بالمشروع وكذلك التصميمات والمواصفات وقائمة الشروط العامة أو الخاصة بالمشروع وأنواع المواد المستخدمة ومواصفاتها وذلك من خلال مدة تحدد من تاريخ التوقيع، وعلى رب العمل القيام بمراجعتها واعتمادها فى خلال مدة محدودة من تاريخ تقديمها إليه.

‌ج.20 % عند اعتماد الرسومات التنفيذية مصحوبة بتصميم الأساسات والشروط والمواصفات وقوائم الكميات وجميع المستندات اللازمة للبدء فى تنفيذ المشروع ..

وتسليم المهندس نسخة من الرسومات والشروط والمواصفات كاملة بعد التعاقد والاعتماد وذلك لمطابقة ومتابعة ما يتم تنفيذه من أعمال أثناء المرور للمهندس أو من ينوب عنه على الأعمال المشار إليها.

‌د.35 % تدفع للمهندس على دفعات أثناء إقامة الأعمال الإنشائية وتشمل الأعمال الخرسانية وأعمال المباني حتى إقامتها.

‌ه. يسوى باقي استحقاق المهندس بعد الاستلام الابتدائي وطبقا لقيمة ختامي جميع الأعمال التي قام المهندس بوضع تصميماتها وتابع تنفيذها بما فى ذلك قيمة الموارد والأجهزة المكملة لتلك الأعمال.

ويحدث أحيانا أن يكلف شخص مهندسا معماريا بوضع تصميم البناء ثم لا يتم العمل بهذا التصميم لعدول رب العمل عن إقامته أو لظروف ما يجعل تنفيذه مستحيلا كما لو نزعت الدولة ملكية الأرض المراد إقامته عليها وذلك لا يحرم المهندس من حق تقاضى أجره عن وضع هذا التصميم أي فى حالة عدول رب العمل عن المشروع بدون وجه حق يحصل المهندس على أتعابه كاملة عن التصميم وفى حالة حصول طوارئ يجعل التنفيذ مستحيلا.. يحصل المهندس على أتعاب بنسبة ما تم من أعمال.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*طرق إبرام عقد المقاولة:​*
* 1. الممارسة:*
*المهندس المعماري الذي يكلفه شخص بعمل تصميم لبناء .. فمن المسلم به أن للعميل الحق فى رفض التصميم إذا لم ينل قبوله دون أن يكون ملزما بتبرير رفضه ولكنه يلتزم بأن يدفع للمعماري أجرا عن وضع هذا التصميم وذلك على أساس أن طلب العميل من المعماري وضع هذا التصميم وموافقة المعماري على ذلك وقيامه فعلا بما طلب منه يعتبر عقد مقاولة. موضوع إعداد التصميمات اللازمة لإبرام عقد مقاولة آخر هو مقاولة البناء والعقدان مستقلان الواحد منهما عن الآخر بحيث أن العقد الأول: عقد مقاول التصميم قد ينعقد ولكن لا ينعقد الثاني وهو مقاولة البناء ويستحق المهندس المعماري أجر عن التصميم الذي ولو لم يقبله العميل ما دام لم يتفق على أن يكون وضع التصميم مجانا فالمعماري فنان وهو إذا يضع التصميم بناء على طلب العميل يقوم بعمل من أعمال الفن عمل فيه ابتكار وتجديد وهذا العمل له قيمته ذاتية بصرف النظر عن تنفيذه. ولذلك فإن العميل الذي طلبه يلتزم بأن يدفع أجره إلى المعماري ( يشترط أن يكون التصميم مقبولا طبقا للحد الأدنى للعرف الهندسي).* 2.

* المسابقة:*

*إذا كان العمل المطلوب عملا فنيا كوضع تصميم لمبنى فكثيرا ما يلجأ من يريد إتمام هذا العمل إلى إقامة مسابقة يدعو المتخصصين إلى الاشتراك فيها وغالبا ما تقترن هذه الدعوة بتكليف لجنة تحكيم من الخبراء فى موضوع المسابقة تكون مهمتها الحكم على الداعي إليها لا يلتزم بالتعاقد مع الفائز أو الفائزين على تنفيذ تصميم الأعمال المقدمة تلبية لهذه الدعوة وقد ينص فى الإعلان عن هذه المسابقة أن يترك حرية الداعي فى التعاقد أو عدم التعاقد بصفة خاصة من تخصيص جائزة للفائز الأول. أو الفائزين الأول لذلك يفيد أن ليس للفائز حق إلا فى منح الفائز فإنه يتلثم بأن يعهد بالعمل إلى الفائز الأول مع مراعاة أن إقامة هذه الجائزة إما إذا لم يحتفظ الداعي إلى المسابقة بالحرية فى عدم التعاقد والدعوة لها لا يعتبر إيجابيا بالتعاقد إيجابيا بالتعاقد من جانب رب العمل بل مجرد دعوة إلى التقدم بالإيجاب عن طريق الاشتراك فى المسابقة أن يعهد بالعمل إلى الفائزة فى المسابقة وعلى ذلك فلا تتم المقاولة إلا بهذا القبول ولكن خلافا للتعاقد و لا يجوز له أن يرفضه إلا إذا استند إلى أسباب مشروعة.وذلك لأنه هو الذي دعي الموجب إلى الاشتراك فى المسابقة فإن رفض أن يعهد بالعمل إلى الفائز التزم بتعويضه والأصل فى هذا التعويض أن يكون نقديا "يرجع إلي لائحة المسابقات الصادرة من الشعبة المعمارية"*
* - إثبات عقد المقاولة:*
*
يخضع إثبات عقد المقاولة إلى القواعد العامة للإثبات فى القانون المدني ويمكن أن يعتبر مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة إذا أشار رب العمل فى خطاب وجهه إلى وجهة ما بأنه كلف معماريا معينا بوضع التصميم اللازم للبناء ويجيز لهذا المعماري أن يثبت التعاقد معه بكافة طرق الإثبات القانونية بما فيها بالشهادة والبينة والقرائن، كذلك توقيع رب العمل على الرسومات التي أعدها المعماري يعتبر مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة للمهندس يبيح للمهندس الالتجاء إلى الشهادة لاثبات أن رب العمل كلفه بعمل هذه الرسومات بناء على تعاقد بينهما… إما إذا لم يكن ثمة توقيع من رب العمل على هذه الرسومات فلا تعتبر بداية ثبوت بالكتابة.

كذلك يجوز الإثبات بالشهادة والبينة والقرائن فيما كان يجب إثباته بالكتابة إذا وجد مانع مادي أو أدبي يحول دون الحصول على دليل كتابي.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*الالتزام بتنفيذ العمل:​*
*يلتزم المهندس بتنفيذ العمل المعهود إليه به بمقتضى عقد المقاولة كوضع تصميم لبناء. فإن تنفيذه للعمل يكون بتحقيق هذه النتيجة.*

_*- المقاولة من الباطن:*_

*
يمنع على المهندس أن ينزل عن عقد المقاولة إذا كانت طبيعة العمل تفترض الاعتماد على كفايته الشخصية فلا يجوز للمعماري أن يعهد بهذا العمل إلى آخر فإذا عهد شخص الى مهندس بوضع تصميم لبناء فإنه لا يلتزم بأن يرسم هذا التصميم بنفسه بل يجوز له أن يعهد به إلي أحد المهندسين الذين يعملون فى مكتبه تحت إشرافه.*


_*- الأحكام العامة للضمان:*_​

*المهندس المعماري الذي يضع تصميما لبناء يكون مسئولا إذا لم يراع عند وضعه لهذا التصميم القيود والاشتراطات التي تفرضها القوانين والقرارات الخاصة بالبناء كما هو الحال بالنسبة لتحديد أقصى ارتفاع. أو إذا وضع تصميما لبناء معد للسكنى فجاء غير صالح لهذا الغرض إطلاقا وكذلك يسأل المهندس المعماري إذا وافق على بناء مصعد بمواصفات غير المواصفات التي سبق أن أقرها المالك دون الحصول على موافقته على تغييرها ويسرى فى حقه أحكام الضمان العام وتطبيق كود المباني الصادر من هيئة بحوث الإسكان والبناء والتخطيط المعماري.*



- _*ضمان المهندس المعماري ومقاول البناء:*_​

* 1. يضمن المهندس المعماري والمقاول متضامنين ما يحدث خلال عشر سنوات من تهدم كلى أو جزئي فيما شيدوه من مبان أو أقاموا من منشآت ثابتة أخرى وذلك لو كان التهدم ناشئا عن عيب فى الأرض ذاتها أو كان رب العمل قد أجاز إقامة المنشات المعينة ما لم يكن المتعاقد أن فى هذه الحالة قد أراد أن تبقى هذه المنشات مدة أقل من عشر سنوات.

2. ويشمل الضمان المنصوص عليه فى الفترة السابقة ما يوجد فى المباني والمنشات من عيوب يترتب عليها تهديد متانة البناء وسلامته.*

- *الأشخاص المسئولون عن عيوب البناء:*​

*لا يسأل عن عيوب البناء إلا المهندس المعماري والمقاول.

ويقصد بالمهندس المعماري فى هذا المجال الشخص المكلف من قبل رب العمل بإعداد الرسومات والتصميمات اللازمة لإقامة المباني أو المنشات الأخرى والإشراف على تنفيذها بواسطة مقاول البناء، فإذا أشترك عدة أشخاص فى القيام بهذه المهمة كانوا جميعا مسئولين فى حدود ما قاموا به من عمل.*

*ويجب أن يكون مهندسا معماريا طبقا لما سبق بيانه من معايير.*

*وقد يحدث أن تقتصر مهمة المهندس المعماري على وضع التصميم دون أن يكلف بالرقابة على التنفيذ. وفى هذه الحالة لا يسأل عن تهدم البناء أو عما يظهر فيه من عيوب إلا إذا ثبت إن ذلك يرجع إلى التصميم الذي وضعه ويقع عبء إثبات أن العيب يرجع إلى التصميم على عاتق رب العمل فإن عجز عنه فلا يكون المهندس المعماري مسئولا.

ويجب لمساءلة المهندس المعماري أن يكون مرتبطا برب العمل بعقد مقاولة أي أن يكون ملتزما بالقيام بوضع التصميم والإشراف على العمل فى مقابل أجر فإن كان المهندس يقوم بالعمل دون أن يرتبط مع المقاول بعقد كما لو قام به مجانا خدمة لرب العمل بعقد عمل وكان يقوم بعمله تحت إشرافه وإرادته. فإنه لا يكون مسئولا بل تترتب مسئوليته فى الحالة الأولى وفقا للأحكام العامة فى المسئولية التقصيرية وفى الحالة الثانية وفقا للأحكام العامة فى العقد الذي يربط المهندس برب العمل عقد مقاولة فإنه يكون مسئولا ولو تحدد أجره بمبلغ ثابت طوال المدة التي يستغرقها العمل.*


*
- الأشخاص المستفيدين من ضمان المهندسين والمقاولين: *​
*الالتزام بالضمان على المهندس المعماري والمقاول مقرر لصالح رب العمل المتعاقد مع هذا المهندس وهذا المقاول ولذلك فلا يستطيع أن يتمسك بأحكامه إلا رب العمل. وإذا توفى رب العمل فلورثته الحق فى التمسك فى مواجهة هؤلاء الأشخاص. وكذلك إذا انتقلت ملكية البناء فى حياة رب العمل فإن خليفة الخاص كالمشترى والموهوب له يستطيع أن يرجع على المقاول وعلى المهندس المعماري بأحكام هذا الضمان لأن الحق فى الرجوع بالضمان على هؤلاء الأشخاص يعتبر من ملحقات البيع التي تنتقل معه إلى من انتقلت به الملكية لا يلزم الناقل بالضمان.

أما غير رب العمل وخلفه العام والخاص فلا يستطيع الرجوع على المقاول بالضمان وبصفة خاصة إذا كان المقاول الأصلي قد نزل عن المقاولة كلها أو بعضها للغير فإنه لا يستطيع التمسك بهذه المادة فى رجوعه على المقاولين من الباطن، وذلك لأن المقاول الأصلي، المقاول من الباطن من الناحية الفنية متساويان فلا حاجة لتقرير مسئولية استثنائية بينهما فى حين أن رب العمل يمكن اعتباره فى مستوى المهندس أو المقاول من الناحية الفنية.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

_*الأضرار التي يسأل عنها المهندس والمقاول:*_​
*لا يسأل المهندس المعماري والمقاول إلا عن الأضرار الناشئة عن تهدم كلى أو جزئي فيما شيدوه من مباني أو أقاموه من منشآت ثابتة أخرى أو عما يوجد فى هذه المباني والمنشات من عيوب يترتب عليها تهديد متانة البناء وسلامته. وعلى ذلك فيجب لانطباق هذه المادة أن يكون العمل الذي عهد به إلى المهندس أو المقاول هو تشييد مبنى أو إقامة منشات ثابتة أخرى.

والمبنى قد يكون منزلا أو عمارة وقد يكون دارا للسينما أو مسرحا أو مقرا لشركة من الشركات أو محلا عاما لبيع البضائع أو تقديم الطعام والشراب ولا يشترط أن يكون ثابتا فى مكانه لا يمكن نقله منه، أما المنشات الأخرى التي يشملها النص فيدخل فيها إقامة الجسور على الأنهار والترع أو فوق الطرق تسهيلا للمواصلات ووضع أجهزة التسخين المركزية وتركيب المداخن.

وتدخل الترميمات اللازمة للمباني والمنشات الثابتة ضمن الأعمال التي يشملها النص بشرط أن تكون هذه الترميمات واقفة على الأجزاء الرئيسية للمبنى وهى الأجزاء التي تعتمد عليها متانة المبنى وسلامته.

ولكن لا يدخل ضمن الأعمال التي يضمنها المهندس المعماري والمقاول حفر الآبار أو شق القنوات و الترع أو بناء السفن أو رصف الطرق، أو مد خطوط السكك الحديدية إذ لا يمكن اعتبار هذه الأعمال من قبيل تشييد المباني وإقامة المنشات الثابتة. كما لا يدخل فى هذه الأعمال عمليات الزينة ( الديكور) حيث تحكمها القواعد العامة فى القانون المدني.

ولا يسأل المهندس والمقاول عن كل ضرر يصيب المباني والمنشات التي أقامها بل تقصر مسئوليتهم على تهدم هذه المباني والمنشات تهدما كليا أو جزئيا أو انحلال الرابطة التي تربط أجزائها بعضها ببعض أو وجود عيوب يترتب عليها تهديد متانة البناء وسلامته كضعف الأساس أو قدم الأخشاب والحديد المستعملين فى البناء، أما العيوب الأخرى التي لا يترتب عليها تهديد متانة البناء أو سلامته فلا تدخل فى نطاق المسئولية المشددة وعلى ذلك لا يسأل المهندس المعماري عن توزيع الأماكن داخل البناء توزيعا غير مربع أو عدم جمالها.

ولا يشترط فى العيب أن يكون قديما أو موجودا وقت قبول رب العمل فالمسئولية تتناول العيوب القديمة بعد القبول وفى ذلك يبدو خروج أحكام مسئولية المهندس والمقاول عيوب عمله وفقا لهذه المادة إلا إذا كانت قديمة أي موجودة فى العمل عند تسليمه أو على الأقل أن يكون مصدرها موجودا فى ذلك الوقت، أما مسئولية المهندس والمقاول فتتحقق ولو لم يثبت أن العيب كان موجودا فى المبنى وقت إقرار رب العمل له.

وبديهي إنه إذا كان العيب طارئا فلا معنى لاشتراط أن يكون خفيا وقت القبول لأنه لم يكن موجودا فى ذلك الوقت، أما إذا كان العيب قديما أي موجودا فى المبنى وقت القبول فإن المقاول والمهندس لا يضمناه إلا إذا كان خفيا غير معلوم لرب العمل فى ذلك الوقت وغير ممكن كشفه ولو بذل عناية الشخص المعتاد فى فحصه للمبنى ومعاينته.

أما إذا كان العيب معلوما لرب العمل وقت المعاينة والقبول أو كان ظاهرا بحيث كان فى استطاعة رب العمل أن يكشفه أو بذل فى فحص المبنى عناية الشخص المعتاد فإن القبول يعنى المقاول والمهندس من ضمانه ما دام قد تم دون أي تحفظ بشأن هذا العيب، ويتفق هذا العيب، ويتفق هذا الحكم مع القواعد العامة لأن القبول بغير موافقة رب العمل على البناء بحالته التى عليها وقت حصوله أي قبوله بالعيب الذي به وإلا رفض العمل أو الحرص على أن يحتفظ بحقه فى الرجوع على المقاول والمهندس بالضمان.

يجب لقبول دعوى الضمان العامة من المالك على المقاول والمهندس المعماري أن يكون العيب خفيا بحيث لا يكون فى استطاعته اكتشافه وقت التسلم.

أما إذا كان العيب ظاهرا ومعروفا فلا يسأل عنه المقاول ما دام رب العمل قد تسلم البناء من غير أن يحتفظ بحق له. ويعتبر من قبيل العيوب الظاهرة عدم مطابقة سمك الحوائط لما هو متفق عليه وكذلك كون سور السلم منخفضا جدا واستعمال خشب من صنف مخالف للمواصفات فى أرضية البناء.

مع ملاحظة أن القبول لا الاستلام المؤقت هو الذي يمنع رب العمل من الرجوع على المقاول بسبب غير ظاهر.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*مدة الضمان:*​
*يضمن المهندس المعماري والمهندسون الأخصائيون كل فيما يخصه وللمقاول ما يحدث خلال عشر سنوات من تهدم كلى أو جزئي فيما شيدوه من مباني أو أقاموه من منشات ثابتة أخرى أو ما يوجد خلال هذه الفترة من عيوب تهدد متانة البناء وسلامته.

فيشترط إذن لأعمال مسئولية المهندس والمقاول أن يحدث الضرر الذي يضمناه فى خلال عشر سنوات تبدأ من وقت قبول العمل أي من وقت معينة رب العمل للبناء وإقراره بمطابقته لما هو متفق عليه فإذا حرر محضر بالقبول سرت المدة من تاريخ هذا المحضر إما إذا لم يحرر محضر وأمكن استخلاصه القبول ضمنا من تسلم رب العمل للبناء دون إبداء أي تحفظ فإن المدة تحتسب من تاريخ هذا الاستلام، فإذا لم يحرر محضر القبول ولم يثبت تاريخ شغل رب العمل للمكان فإن المدة تبدأ من تاريخ تسوية الحساب مع المقاول سواء قام رب العمل التسوية بنفسه أو أناب عنه المهندس المعماري وذلك على أساس أن عمل هذه التسوية يفيد القبول من وقتها على الأقل.

ومدة العشر سنوات هي مدة اختيار البناء وحسن تنفيذ الأعمال وليست مدة تقادم، ولذلك فإنها لا توقف ولو وجد مانع يتعذر معه على رب العمل أن يطالب بحقه أو كان رب العمل غير كامل الأهلية أو غائبا أو محكوما عليه بعقوبة جنائية ولم يكن له نائب يمثله قانونا.

ويترتب على هذه المدة. وهى ليست مدة تقادم بل مدة اختيار، أنه يجوز الاتفاق على إطالتها فى هذه الحالة.

وغالبا ما يكون متفقا على أن يتم استلام العمل على مرحلتين، مرحلة يكون فيها الاستلام المؤقت وتستمر فترة معينة وبعدها يصبح الاستلام نهائيا والغرض من الاستلام المؤقت هي تمكين رب العمل من معاينة البناء معاينة دقيقة تسمح له بالتأكيد من مطابقة لما هو متفق عليه إذ توجد عيوب لا يمكن اكتشافها إلا باستعمال البناء ومن المقرر إن الاستلام المؤقت لا يفيد بقبول رب العمل البناء وبالتالي فإن مدة العشر سنوات لا تبدأ من تاريخ الاستلام المؤقت بل من تاريخ الاستلام النهائي بشرط أن يفيد القبول.

وإذا امتنع رب العمل عن قبول البناء دون سبب مشروع رغم دعوته إلى ذلك بإنذار رسمي اعتبر أن العمل قد سلم إليه وبالتالي تبدأ مدة الضمان فى السريان.

وإذا تم قبول العمل على دفعات وكان من الممكن الفصل بين ما قبل فى كل دفعة فإن مدة الضمان تبدأ من قبول كل جزء- أما إذا كانت المباني أو المنشات تكون وحدة لا يمكن تجزئتها لارتباط بعضها ببعض من ناحية السلامة والمتانة فلا تبدأ مدة العشر سنوات إلا من تاريخ قبول آخر دفعة.

وإذا احتاج البناء إلى إصلاح المقاول مقرا بمسئوليته عنه ولم يكن من الممكن التمييز بين الأعمال وأعمال الإصلاح التي أجريت قبل مضى مدة الضمان فإن مدة عشر سنوات جديدة تبدأ من تاريخ إتمام الأعمال الجديدة.

والخلاصة إذن أنه يشترط لإمكان رجوع رب العمل على المهندس والمقاول بالضمان أن يحدث التهدم فى خلال السنوات العشر التي تعقب قبول العمل فإذا مضت هذه السنوات ولم يحدث تهدم ولم يوجد عيب برأت ذمة المهندس والمقاول نهائيا بحيث لا يجوز الرجوع علتهما بسبب ما يحدث بعد ذلك من تهدم أو يوجد من عيوب ولو ثبت خطئهم بل ولو كان ذلك راجعا إلى مخالفة عمدية لشروط ومواصفات العقد.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*كيفية دفع المسئولية​*
*رأينا المهندس والمقاول يسألان عن تهدم البناء الذي أقاماه إذا حصل ذلك فى خلال عشر سنوات من تاريخ قبول رب العمل له وأنه لا يلزم لهذه المساءلة إثبات خطأ فى جانب أى منهما، ولكن ذلك لا يعنى أنه لا يمكن لهما بأية وسيلة التخلص من هذه المسئولية، ذلك أن مسئولية المهندس والمقاول وإن لم تقم على الخطأ فهي مع ذلك تتطلب طبقا للقواعد العامة أن يكون الضرر الذي أصاب رب العمل منسوبا إلى فعل المهندس أو المقاول أي إلى عملية إقامة البناء. وبعبارة أخرى يجب أن تكون هناك علاقة سببية بين التهدم أو العيب وبين نشاط كل من المهندس والمقاول فإذا انتهت هذه العلاقة فلا محل لمساءلة أي منهما.

ولذلك فمن المسلم به أن مسئولية المهندس المعماري والمقاول التي يمكن دفعها بنفي رابطة السببية أي بإثبات أن التهدم أو العيب نشأ عن سبب أجنبي لابد لهما فيه كقوة قاهرة أو خطأ شخص من الغير لا يسأل عنه المهندس ولا رب العمل.

ولكن يكفى لنفى مسئولية المهندس المعماري والمقاول أن يثبت أحدهما انتفاء الخطأ فى جانبه لاتخاذه مثلا كل الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع حصول تهدم أو وجود عيوب أو لبذله عناية الشخص المعتاد فى وضع التصميم والإشراف على العمل أو فى القيام بعملية البناء ذاتها لأن التزامها ليس بوسيلة بل يتحقق نتيجة لما قدمناه.

كذلك لا تنفى مسئوليتها إذا ظل سبب التهدم أو العيب مجهول ، ويشترط فى القوة القاهرة وفقا للقواعد العامة ألا يكون من الممكن توقعها أو دفعها وأن تكون جعلت تنفيذ الالتزام مستحيلا فلا يكفى أن تكون صعبا.

المهندس والمقاول يسألان ولو كان التهدم أو العيب ناشئا من عيب فى الأرض ذاتها مجرد وجود عيب الأرض أدى إلى التهدم أو إلى عيب فى البناء لا يكفى لنفى المسئولية وذلك لأنه متوقع. ومن واجبات المهندس المعماري أن يقم بعمل الاختبارات اللازمة على الأرض التي سيبنى عليها ليعرف طبيعتها ويكشف عيوبها، كما أن العيوب من الممكن تلافى نتائجها الضارة بتقوية الأساس فلا تتوافر فى عيوب التربة بصفة عامة والشروط الواجب توافرها فيما يعتبر قوة قاهرة أو حادثا مفاجئا.

ولذلك فإن هبوط الأرض نتيجة للنشع الحادث عن مياه الأمطار لا يعتبر قوة قاهرة ولو كانت الأمطار استثنائية وذلك إذا كان من الممكن تجنب هذا الهبوط باتخاذ إجراءات معينة وخاصة أن البناء أقيم على مستوى منخفض عن الطريق المجاور.

فثبوت أن التهدم يرجع إلى عيب فى الأرض لا يعفى المهندس والمقاول من المسئولية وقد قضى بأنه إذا كان المهندس مسئولا عن التهدم الناشئ عن عيوب التربة فإنه يكون مسئولا من باب أولى عن عيوب المباني القديمة المتميزة كدعامة لأعمال التعلية إذا لم تقو هذه المباني ولم (يواجه) فى مشروعات الإصلاحات اللازمة لإزالة هذه العيوب.

ولكن إذا كان عيب الأرض من العيوب غير المتوقعة وكان من المستحيل على المهندس المعماري أن يكتشفه باتباع القواعد الفنية التي يتبعها مهندس حريص فطن، فإن هذا العيب يعتبر قوة قاهرة وبالتالي ينفى المسئولية عن المهندس والمقاول ومثال ذلك أن توجد أطلال مباني أثرية تحت الأرض على عمق كبير فى منطقة لم تكتشف بها آثار من قبل ولم يقل أحد بوجود آثار بها.

وفيما يتعلق بخطأ رب العمل فإنه ينفى مسئولية المقاول والمهندس بشرط ألا يثبت خطأ من جانبهما فإذا ثبت خطأ من جانب المهندس أو من جانب المقاول فإن مسئوليتهما لا ترتفع كلية بسبب خطأ رب العمل بل يعتبر الضرر ناشئا عن خطأ مشترك وبالتالي توزع المسئولية على الطرفين ويكون ذلك بنقص التعويض المستحق لرب العمل، ومن صور ذلك أن يكون رب العمل قد أجاز العمل الذي أدى فيما بعد إلى التهدم أو العيب الذي يفترض فيه الجهل بهذا الفن. ولذلك فإن تدخل رب العمل فى إقامة المنشات المعيبة سواء بفرض مواصفات معينة أو بتقديم مواد معينة أو بالموافقة على تصميم معيب لا يعفى المهندس والمقاول من المسئولية.

لأنه كان من الواجب عليهما تنبيه رب العمل إلى عدم كفاية المواصفات أو إلى عيوب المواد فإذا كانا قد أهملا فى ذلك فان تدخل رب العمل لا يعفيهما المسئولية وإذا كان نبها رب العمل إلى ما المواصفات من نقص أو ما فى المواد من عيوب ولكنه أصر على المضي فى العمل وفقا لهذه المواصفات وباستخدام هذه المواد فإنه يكون من الواجب عليهما رفض تنفيذ العمل إذا كان يترتب عليه تهدم البناء أو وجود عيوب تهدد متانته وسلامته فإن أزعنا لمشيئة رب العمل فإنهما يعتبران مخطئين ولا يستغرق خطأ رب العمل خطأهما ولذلك توزع المسئولية عليهم ولا يستثنى من ذلك إلا حالة ما إذا كان لرب العمل من الخبرة فى فن البناء ما يفوق خبرة المهندس المعماري والمقاول الذي تعاقد معهما لأن إذعان هذين الآخرين فى مثل هذه الحالة لتعليمات رب العمل لا يعتبر خطأ رب العمل وحده فترتفع مسئولية كل من المهندس والمقاول.

وقد قضى بأن المهندس المعماري لا يلتزم فقط بالإشراف على البناء بل على المكان الذي يجرى فيه العمل، وأنه يرتكب خطأ إذا لم يخطر رب العمل بالأخطاء الناشئة عن وجود بضائع مكدسة فى مكان العمل ولم يطلب منه رفعها أو تقوية مضخات الحريق ويكون مسئولا عن الأضرار الناشئة عن ذلك بالرغم من خطأ رب العمل الذي لم يرفع هذه البضائع. كذلك إذا كان التهدم قد نشأ عيوب المواد التي وردها رب العمل فإن ذلك لا يبرئ المقاول والمهندس من المسئولية إذا كانت هذه العيوب ظاهرة أو كان من الممكن اكتشافها لأنه كان من الواجب عليهما رفض استخدام هذه المواد.

ويلاحظ أن وجود مهندس من قبل رب العمل يراقب عملية البناء لا أثر له على مسئولية المقاول تجاه رب العمل ولو تلقى من المهندس تعليمات تخالف أصول فن البناء لأنه مستقل عنه فى عمله ولا يلتزم بإطاعة أوامر المهندس إذا كانت تخالف هذه الأصول أو لا تطابق المواصفات المتفق عليهما فى العقد.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

*تضامن المهندس والمقاول فى المسئولية:​*
*
يتضامن المهندس المعماري والمقاول متضامنين ما يحصل من تهدم أو عيوب فى المباني التي أقاماها.

وعلى ذلك يستطيع رب العمل أن يرجع عليهما معا بالمسئولية فإذا حكم عليه بتعويض الضرر الذي لحقه من جراء التهدم أو العيب كان له أن يقتضي هذا التعويض معا أو من واحد منهما فقط.*


_*الملتزم بدفع الأجر:*_​
*إذا عهد شخص إلى مهندس معماري بوضع تصميم بناء والإشراف على تنفيذه وعهد إلى مقاول بناء بالقيام بعملية البناء فلا يجوز للمهندس المعماري أن يتقاضى أي أجر من المقاول. وإذا تعهد المقاول بأن يدفع له نسبة معينة من قيمة البناء فإن هذا التعهد يكون باطلا لأنه يتنافى مع واجبات المهندس الأولية ويؤدى إلى تناسبه لإلزامه بالإشراف على عمل المقاول.

وتقضى تقاليد المهنة بأنه يجب على المهندس المعماري عند تنفيذ تفويضه أن يحمى حقوق المالك الشرعية على أن يكون مستقلا تماما عن الموردين والمقاولين ولا يقبل منهم أي عمولة أو امتيازات من أي نوع بل تكون أتعابه من المالك وحده.*


*- ضمانات الوفاء بالأجر:​*
*إذا كان العمل الذي قام به المقاول هو تشييد أبنية أو منشات أخرى أو إعادة تشييدها أو ترميمها أو صيانتها أو قام المهندس المعماري بوضع التصميمات اللازمة لهذه الأعمال والإشراف على تنفيذها فإن الأجر المستحق لمقاول البناء وللمهندس المعماري فى مقابل هذه الأعمال يكون له امتياز على هذه المنشات بقدر ما زاد فى قيمتها بسبب الأعمال التي قاموا بها.

والحكمة من هذا الامتياز أن عمل المهندس المعماري والمقاول هو سبب زيادة قيمة البناء، ولذلك كان من العدالة أن يستوفوا أجرهم من هذه القيمة بالأولوية على غيرهم.

وهذا الامتياز ككل الامتيازات الخاصة الواقعة على عقارات يجب أن يقيد وتكون مرتبته من وقت القيد.*


----------

